# Finding a job in Hong Kong



## FLME

Hi, I would be really grateful for any advice. I am moving to Hong Kong in the middle of December hoping to find work and would be so grateful for any tips. I will start off living in the Sha Tin area as I have relations there, but would hope to move out to my own accomodation after a few weeks if I have found a job. I am a qualified lawyer (enrolled solicitor in England) but as I have no commercial experience I do not expect to be able to find work in law. So... I am currently doing a CELTA course and would hope that it might assist in getting work. This means while I will arrive in Hong Kong armed with my CELTA certificate I will have no experience at that stage of teaching. However, given my legal background I am hopeful that perhaps I could get work teaching English perhaps to law professionals or business people. If that is not possible of course I am open to teaching general English to kids or adults. Does anyone have any advice for me? I am going to email Sha Tin University legal department and whatever language schools I can find on the net, and when I get to Hong Kong I will start knocking on doors. But does anyone have any good leads for me?
Also any tips on how I can meet new friends when I get there? I am early 30s, big into sports and the outdoor life, like a bit of surfing, swimming....easygoing....welcome any ideas!! Am a bit daunted at the prospect of the move but excited at the same time, but would love to hear from anyone out there who might be able to help! Thanks so much!


----------



## JWilliamson

*Hong Kong*



FLME said:


> Hi, I would be really grateful for any advice. I am moving to Hong Kong in the middle of December hoping to find work and would be so grateful for any tips. I will start off living in the Sha Tin area as I have relations there, but would hope to move out to my own accomodation after a few weeks if I have found a job. I am a qualified lawyer (enrolled solicitor in England) but as I have no commercial experience I do not expect to be able to find work in law. So... I am currently doing a CELTA course and would hope that it might assist in getting work. This means while I will arrive in Hong Kong armed with my CELTA certificate I will have no experience at that stage of teaching. However, given my legal background I am hopeful that perhaps I could get work teaching English perhaps to law professionals or business people. If that is not possible of course I am open to teaching general English to kids or adults. Does anyone have any advice for me? I am going to email Sha Tin University legal department and whatever language schools I can find on the net, and when I get to Hong Kong I will start knocking on doors. But does anyone have any good leads for me?
> Also any tips on how I can meet new friends when I get there? I am early 30s, big into sports and the outdoor life, like a bit of surfing, swimming....easygoing....welcome any ideas!! Am a bit daunted at the prospect of the move but excited at the same time, but would love to hear from anyone out there who might be able to help! Thanks so much!


Hello there, since i moved to Hong Kong three years ago i have notice many English and Irish people with a desire to move to Hong Kong or Thailand. What is the reason for this? Is it for work or for a better life? is life in England and Ireland very bad? I actually chose Hong Kong because its so hard and difficult not because its beautiful. Back in Miami life was too good and too easy that i didnt appreciate what i had so i came to Hong Kong to start learning to appreciate the little things. Ask me questions about Hk and ill try to help. JW


----------



## FLME

JWilliamson said:


> Hello there, since i moved to Hong Kong three years ago i have notice many English and Irish people with a desire to move to Hong Kong or Thailand. What is the reason for this? Is it for work or for a better life? is life in England and Ireland very bad? I actually chose Hong Kong because its so hard and difficult not because its beautiful. Back in Miami life was too good and too easy that i didnt appreciate what i had so i came to Hong Kong to start learning to appreciate the little things. Ask me questions about Hk and ill try to help. JW


Hi...thanks for your reply. I suppose there are a lot of people from this part of the world considering Hong Kong at the moment as it's English speaking and work is difficult to find in my line of work at the moment here. I need a change of scenery, a job to support that and I have decided Hong Kong is a good place to start as I have relations I can stay with at the start while I try to find a job etc. I'd be hoping to stay for at least 6 months. I do like where I'm from though - I just need a change for a while.

I suppose my main question is to do with finding a job - I'm not a qualified teacher, but I will have CELTA (TEFL certification) by the time I arrive. I am wondering how difficult it will be to find a job....I am basically looking for any tips that might help in my job search.

The second question I have relates to lifestyle...I'm very much an outdoors person, into sport and I am hoping that I don't find the city lifestyle in Hong Kong too claustrophobic.....any tips how I can get over this one!! 

THanks very much, any help at all appreciated!


----------



## JWilliamson

My opinion is there are a lot of teaching jobs in Hong Kong but not all pays the same. About sports i myself play basketball and tennis. I play out door basketball almost everyday, indoor basketball is much harder because they use the indoor courts for Badminton, table tennis and volleyball so you have to compete with these other sports for the facilities. JW


----------

